
Do you think Nassim Taleb has read Paul Graham's essays? - kletoskletos
I ask because I see many similarities between Nassim&#x27;s writings and some of Graham&#x27;s older essays.Perhaps some ideas are in the &quot;air&quot; or have a common predecessor.
======
30minAdayHN
Malcom Gladwell's ideas fall in the similar radar. I don't think there is one
particular influence on Taleb. In his Black Swan book, there are probably
thousand references to quite diverse set of things ranging from greek
philosophy to modern investment theories.

 _(I tried to look up references in Black Swan, couldn 't find any)_

~~~
giantg2
I hated Malcom Gladwell's books. The concept maybe valid, but they were so
repetitive.

